# فــضـيلـه الأتـضاع للقمص مرقص عزيز



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

الأتضاع هو اساس جميع الفضائل . و هو السور الذي يحمي جميع الفضائل و جميع المواهب . انها الفضيله العظمي و نقطه البدء . لذلك بدأ السيد المسيح العظه علي الجبل بقوله ( طوبي للمساكين بالروح . لأن لهم ملكوت السموات ) [ مت 5 : 3 ] ثم طوب الودعاء [ مت 5 : 5 ] لأن الفضائل الخاليه من الأتضاع معرضه للأختطاف بواسطه شيطان المجد الباطل . و يبددها الزهو و الفخر و الأعجاب بالنفس . لذلك فعلي من يمنحه الله فضيله ما ان يطلب من الله ان يمنحه اتضاع القلب حتي ينسي انه يسلك بتلك الفضيله أو ان يأخذها الله منه لئلا يقع في الكبرياء بسببها . و حسنا يعمل الله اذ يعطي مواهبه للمتواضعين . لأنه يعرف انها لا تؤذيهم . و عندما ولد السيد المسيح كان أختيار القديسه مريم العذراء هو نتيجه لأتضاعها و انسحاقها امام الله و هكذا ( نظر الي اتضاع امته ) [ لو 1 : 48 ] . المتضع كلما زاده الله نعمه و مجدا ازداد هو اتضاعا و انسحاق نفس امامه . و الأتضاع ليس فضيله قائمه بذاتها . انما هو ايضا متداخل في باقي الفضائل . انه كالخيط الذي يدخل في كل حبات المسبحه . بحيث لا يكون قيام لأيه حبه منها ما لم يدخل فيها هذا الخيط . فكل فضيله بلا اتضاع لا تعتبر فضيله . و لا يقبلها الله . لذلك نؤكد ان الأتضاع هو اساس كل الفضائل و هو السور الذي يحميها . بالتواضع نستطيع ان نقهر الشياطين و يتضح ذلك من قصه القديس ابا مقار الذي ظهر له الشيطان و قال له : ويلاه منك يا مقاره . أي شيء تفعله و نحن لا نفعله ؟! أنت تصوم و نحن لا نأكل . أنت تسهر و نحن لا ننام . أنت تسكن البراري و القفار و نحن كذلك . و لكن بشيء واحد تغلبنا . بأتضاعك ! و ذلك لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع ان يكون متواضعا فهو بأستمرار متكبر و عنيد و من هنا ينهزم الشيطان امام الشخص المتواضع لأن المتواضع يمتلك ما لا يمتلكه الشيطان .. و تظهر قيمه التواضع ايضا في حياه القديس الانبا انطونيوس الذي ابصر فخاخ الشيطان مبسوطه علي الأرض كلها فألقي بنفسه امام الله صارخا ( يا رب من يفلت منها ؟ ) فأتاه الصوت من السماء قائلا ( المتضعون يفلتون منها ) . و كان يرد علي الشياطين باتضاع قائلا ( ايها الأقوياء . ماذا تريدون مني انا الضعيف .؟ أنا عاجز عن مقاتله أصغركم . و كان يصلي الي الله قائلا ( أنقذني يا رب من هؤلاء الذين يظنون أنني شيء و أنا تراب و رماد ) فعندما كانت الشياطين تسمع هذه الكلمات الممتلئه اتضاعا كانت تنقشع كالدخان . حقا ما اعظم القديسون الذين اتقنوا الأتضاع بمثل هذه الصوره العجيبه
و قد يتسأل البعض و لماذا المتضع بالذات هو الذي يفلت من فخاخ الشياطين ؟ و الأجابه هي ان المتضع اذ يشعر بضعفه يعتمد علي قوه الله . فتسنده قوه الله و تحميه من فخاخ الشياطين بعكس المتكبر الذي يعتمد علي ذراعه و قوته الذاتيه .او الحكيم في عيني نفسه المعتمد علي حكمته و البار الواثق من بره . اما المتضع المتكل علي قوه الله فهو ما يخشاه الشيطان . و لعل عظمه الأتضاع تظهر جليه عندما نتأمل بشاعه الرذيله المضاده له أي الكبرياء و العظمه . فالكبرياء هي التي احدرت من السماء ملاكا بهيا و حولته الي شيطان .
أن اول خطيه عرفها العالم هي الكبرياء التي سقط بها الشيطان الذي قال في قلبه أصعد الي السموات . أرفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله . أصير مثل العلي فانحدر الي الهاويه الي اسفل الجب و بنفس سقطه الكبرياء أغوي ابوينا الأولين آدم و حواء . فقال لهما ( تصيران مثل الله عارفين الخير و الشر ) [ تك 3 : 5 ] , الكبرياء لا تكتفي مطلقا بل تريد ان تعلو بأستمرار , مهما كانت درجتها عاليه . حتي ان كان الواحد ملاكا في درجه الكاروب مملوءا حكمه و كامل الجمال و في هذه الحاله يهبط الي اسفل (كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع . و من يضع نفسه يرتفع ) . و لعل أصعب شيء يتعرض له الشخص المتكبر أن الله يقاوم المستكبرين [ يع 4 : 6 ] و جاء في سفر اشعياء ( ان لرب الجنود يوما علي كل متعظم و عال . و علي كل مرتفع فيوضع. و علي كل الجبال العاليه . و علي كل التلال المرتفعه . فيخفض تشامخ الأنسان . و توضع رفعه للناس . و يسمو الرب وحده في ذلك اليوم ) [ أش 2 : 12 ـــ 17 ] .

ليس التواضع أن تنزل من علوك . أو تتنازل الي مستوي غيرك . ليس التواضع ان تشعر انك علي الرغم من عظمتك فأنك تتصاغر أو تخفي هذه العظمه . فشعورك أنك كبير أو عظيم فيه شيء من الكبرياء . و شعورك انك في علو تنزل منه ليس من التواضع في شيء . و شعورك بأنك تخفي عظمتك فيه أحساس بالعظمه .العظمه التي و أن كنت تخفيها عن الناس الا انها واضحه امام عينيك . انما التواضع الحقيقي هو ان يعرف الأنسان حقيقه ذاته . أنه من تراب الأرض . بل ان التراب أقدم منه . كان قبل ان يكون الأنسان . خلقه الله اولا ثم خلق الأنسان منه بعد ذلك . بل أن التراب لم يغضب الله كما نغضبه نحن بخطايانا . . ليتك يا اخي تعرف انك لست ترابا فقط بل أنك ايضا خاطيء و ضعيف . و ليت هذه المعرفه تكون يقينيه و بشعور حقيقي غير زائف داخل نفسك . حتي و أنت في عمق قوتك . تدرك أن هذه القوه ليست منك . بل هي منحه سماويه لك من الله الذي يسند ضعفك . و لو تخلت عنك نعمته لحظه واحده لكنت تسقط كما سبق لك ان سقطت . لا يكن لك مظهر الأتضاع و في داخلك كبرياء . لا تتحدث بالفاظ متضعه مصطنعه و انت تطمع في ان يرفعك الناس و يزيدونك علوا .
لذا قلت انك خاطيء و ضعيف فهل لا تغضب و تثور اذا قال لك أحد ذلك . بل انك لا تحسبه من احبائك و يتغير قلبك من ناحيته . التواضع الحقيقي هو تواضع داخل النفس اولا و ليس عن تظاهر أو رياء . لا ترتدي ثوبا غير ثوبك حتي تظهر للناس بارا بل أعمل جاهدا لتقتني فضيله الأتضاع .
المتواضع لا يجرؤ مطلقا علي ان يمتدح نفسه لأنه يري نفسه ليس خاطئا و ضعيفا فحسب . بل أكثر الناس خطأ و ضعفا. لذلك .. المتضع يعمل الفضيله في الخفاء كأمر الرب ( مت 6 ) لذلك لا يوافق الأتضاع مطلقا ان يتحدث أحد عما يقوم به من 

اعمال فاضله او ما يحدث له من رفعه . أن الفضيله في المتضع مثل كنز مخفي في حقل . و ما أكثر اولئك المتضعين الذين أخفوا فضائلهم و ذواتهم و عاشوا مجهولين عند الناس مكتفين بأنهم كانوا معروفين عند الله


منقــــــــــــــول
​


----------

